# How much paint do you need for a full respray



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Me again but for a different car:driver: My dad has an s320 (outside the UK) and its been sitting in the sun for 3 years and never moved and paintwork is damaged and needs refurbishing to bring it back to life. I will be buying the paint here in the UK as its my project

We are changing the colour to something more coliurful

Here it is in current state


----------



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

We want this bold colour. How many litres will we need for full respray. A proper painter will do it for us but i need to know quanties since i am buying the paint here

Second where can i have the paint mixed and buy it at good prices here in the uk. How many liters would i need

Alamandine Black code 189 Mercedes


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If a proper painter is doing the job ask him how much you need? Or get him to source it?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Be very very careful about buying paint and transporting it on planes they have some strict rules around stuff like paints due to the flammable nature.

Seriously it would be 10 times cheaper to get the paint locally...or since you have a proper painter lined up do as already suggested and get him to source the paint.


----------



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bero said:


> If a proper painter is doing the job ask him how much you need? Or get him to source it?


No i am supplying the paint. Lets just its a small country where almost everything mechanical/manufactured is imported from europe/usa. An airmatic shock absorber for this car costs £189 on ebay in the uk yet same part sold in that country for over £700 Yes its true not a joke. So the paint i will buy here if was to buy it over there would be like 3 times more as would be imported from here anyway. Also i want an independent opinion of quantity in case he says 10 liters and suddenly there are 3 or more cars with my colour

Now labour is dirt cheap. Painter wants US$400 for the whole job


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Couldn't you get it ship over by ferry then picked up at your nearest port?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

darkchild101 said:


> No i am supplying the paint. Lets just its a small country where almost everything mechanical/manufactured is imported from europe/usa. An airmatic shock absorber for this car costs £189 on ebay in the uk yet same part sold in that country for over £700 Yes its true not a joke. So the paint i will buy here if was to buy it over there would be like 3 times more as would be imported from here anyway. Also i want an independent opinion of quantity in case he says 10 liters and suddenly there are 3 or more cars with my colour
> 
> Now labour is dirt cheap. Painter wants US$400 for the whole job


$400 for the whole job I would be more concerned with the painter than how much paint you are willing to supply him.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Depends where your getting the paint, but nearly all suppliers now only sell water Base as a law came in stopping them stocking solvent. The bad news is if this is being shipped over via air plane then it's a no go area as it will be to cold in the hull of a plane, it must not go below 4 degrees which it most lilely would in a plane which would render paint useless and unusable. A lot depends on type of water Base as they are all applied different and have different covering capabilities and how much you want to spend on it.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I buy my solvent for £33/Ltr, which can then be thinned 1:1 if needed.


----------



## rdp50734 (Jun 14, 2016)

I got mine from jawel paints. They have a few shops in different locations.

They will mix whatever paint code you want.

They do cellulose and 2 pack.

When I got the paint for my mitsubishi FTO I got 2.5l of pyrenesse black and 5l of thinners.

The paint was mixed 1 - 1 and I had some left over.


----------



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

SamD said:


> $400 for the whole job I would be more concerned with the painter than how much paint you are willing to supply him.


In the third world labour costs are very very low. I can get a full house repainted for us$250 believe ig or not


----------



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

chongo said:


> Couldn't you get it ship over by ferry then picked up at your nearest port?


It will be shipped by sea. Shipping a car costs about £700 on a ship and it takes roughly 3 weeks to get there


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

darkchild101 said:


> It will be shipped by sea. Shipping a car costs about £700 on a ship and it takes roughly 3 weeks to get there


Where the hell do you live, Mars..:lol:


----------



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

chongo said:


> Where the hell do you live, Mars..:lol:


Southern africa but I live in scotland. Cargo ships stop in different places en route


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

darkchild101 said:


> A proper painter will do it for us but i need to know quanties since i am buying the paint here


Different types of paints require different techniques (as do different lacquers)
Different types of paints require different quantities (as do different lacquers)

What type of paint/lacquer is your 'proper painter' used to using?

At a guess your 'proper painter' will answer "anything". 
Which would probably mean he doesn't know that there are so many different paint/lacquer systems other than those that he is currently used to - which could be many levels below (and have completly different coverage/application techniques) to those that you can source and ship to him from here.
Can he handle/apply higher grade products with the care and attention that he may not be used to giving to his current products?


----------

